# Valvoline MST is no longer ACEA C3 or Dexos2 approved



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

I have been using Valvoline MST 5w30 for a few years now. My recent order I noticed the bottles now say European Vehicle. The box still says MST, the part number is the same, Napa and Amazon still list it as MST. Looking at the bottle there is no ACEA C3 approval, or DEXOS 2 lic or even recommendation. what a incredibly stupid thing to do by valvoline. oh well.. on to another brand. Liqui Moly will be my next oil to use.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

Maybe Valvoline got tired of paying for the licensing fee. If it's the same then I would keep using it. I use pennzoil though.


----------



## jkhawaii (Feb 12, 2016)

booyakashao said:


> Maybe Valvoline got tired of paying for the licensing fee. If it's the same then I would keep using it. I use pennzoil though.


 I did communicate with a Valvoline. they did say that they did not renew the lic for dexos2.. now I would be fine if it still had at least a ACEA C3 approval but it does not have that ether. Valvoline no longer recommends MST (european vehicle) for our application. is the formula the same? it could be. But according to the bottle it is not.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

5W30 MST is hard to find in the states. You been ordering it online?

As long as it still has the mid-saps it should still work. Look to see if it keeps the same VW certifications.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Hmm, I was doubtful of this at first but look here: https://www.amazon.com/Valvoline-5W-40-SynPower-Synthetic-Motor/dp/B000GAP428 and look here https://www.coloradofans.com/threads/dexos-2-5w40-oils-disappearing.412154/

Seems to confirm this.


----------

